# TDI turbo swap ???



## VwJett98 (Aug 3, 2004)

what kinda turbo should my friend look into to swap into his stock 2000 TDI jetta???


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: TDI turbo swap ??? (VwJett98)*

VNT-20
http://www.tdiclub.com
They are European PD150 turbo.
VNT-20, 216 injectors, 12mm pump and Rocketchip 4.0
stock IC, stock exhaust, my friend Smog (his nickname) did 363wtq and 172whp
Have fun.
BTW, just changing the turbo wont do anything. 



_Modified by BladesNet at 12:02 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## VwJett98 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: TDI turbo swap ??? (BladesNet)*

thanks for the info...i dont know much about TDI's so thanks


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: TDI turbo swap ??? (BladesNet)*

Most Euro PD150 TDIs have a VNT-17 turbo, which is a very nice almost direct replacement for our unreliable stock VNT-15 turbo. I'm sure Luc (Smog) has a VNT-17 as well, not a VNT-20 from a V6 TDI. Regardless a VNT-17 can quickly boost up to 22-24 PSI. 
Most people say that a stock ALH TDI ('98 to '03 US-spec models) longblock with stock compression ratio should not receive more than 20 to 22 PSI of boost. Smog's TDI block was completely stock even with stock head bolts when he achieved 172whp at about 24 PSI. Some may get unlucky. I'd recommend getting aftermarket head bolts (like Raceware) because the stock ones will continue to stretch in the long term. 
I chip TDIs and to retain the longevity of VNT-15 turbos they are not allowed to boost more than 2250mbar (approx. 18 PSI) sustained. The stock VNT-15 boost (before chip) is 12 PSI. Boost gradually goes down as the redline nears. Thus, it feels like it runs out of breath at upper RPMs. A VNT-17 substantially improves the pull to redline. 
There's a bunch of different versions of VNT-17. Make sure you research and choose the right type of VNT-17. I think I have the complete part # at home for the most favourable type of VNT-17. Send me a PM if you're interested.
You can find PD150 aka VNT-17 turbos at German ebay.de because PD150 engines are not officially sold in North America. Last year you could find some for cheap, 150 to 200 EUR, but because the demand has gone up, the prices are usually over 200 EUR now.
As BladesNet stated, just changing the turbo and turning up boost will not improve power, at least not optimally. Improving fuel flow is key to improving power. The downside to injecting too much fuel is more emissions smoke and high EGT (exhaust temperature - this can hurt the turbo). So you turn up boost to cut most of that down. 


_Modified by Malone at 11:30 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: TDI turbo swap ??? (VwJett98)*

Smog's pump is actually a stock 10mm (automatic TDIs have 11mm), with just 12mm head, a plunger, and matching springs. 
12mm pump kits can be purchased from Smog for about $250 USD but it's not the first thing to buy because it's expensive for the minimal gains you'll get. First get a stronger clutch (VR6 clutch won't do), bigger nozzles, turbo, and finally a suitable chip. Then if your friend wants more power, get a new 11mm pump ($$) with 12mm conversion. Old pumps tend to get slightly weaker in the long term due to the low pressure side wearing out. Also, a 11mm camplate provides more lift than the 10mm version.
From what he told me, Smog had his STOCK clutch resurfaced at a local clutch shop for a fraction of what a new clutch would cost and it is able to handle the 365lb-ft of torque.
Smog or I have the 0.216 injector nozzles (same type) if your friend is interested in them. 
Smog's mod list is worth paying attention to because as far as most people know it's the best bang for the buck for a stock block TDI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If your friend will improve the strength of the bottom block and wishes to make closer to 200whp, get a VNT-20 turbo. A Finland resident has a 1.9L VE TDI like ours but he simply swapped the bottom block out for a 1.9L PD150 TDI block because it has much stronger crank and rods. With a VNT-20 and GT22v hybrid turbo he's able to boost 20 PSI at 2,000 RPM







and hold 26 PSI to redline. Seems like a very efficient turbo setup. His dyno chart showed approx. 220bhp. That's not the most powerful 1.9 or 2.0 TDI I've seen though, there are some crazy ones out there. 


_Modified by Malone at 9:03 AM 2-10-2005_


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: TDI turbo swap ??? (Malone)*

Some links
Smog's 173whp dyno:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...39679
Diesel_Des's 192whp/220bhp dyno:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...31867
Smog's 12mm pump kit:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...92529
Smog's 0.216mm nozzles:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...54006
I also have some nozzles available via the link in my signature. 
VNT-17 turbo:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...38653
Chip:
Contact me for custom TDI tuning, or Rocketchip 4.0 @ http://www.rocketchip.com. Note that Rocketchip is pretty much a one-man company and he's very busy. Located in NJ, USA. Contact him only if you are serious and have at least $350 USD ready to spend.
Cheers,
Mark


_Modified by Malone at 11:45 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: TDI turbo swap ??? (Malone)*

@ Malone; I'll check the Turbo when he get it out of the car.
(He's selling the car without the mods and veggie kit to get a 98+ Dodge Ram w/ Cummins cause his jetta TDI can't pull his camper (long story short, the the trailer is heavier than the limit set by VW)


----------

